# Gardners Apiaries



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know what a pleasurable experience I had with my first 3# packaged bee order from Gardner's Apiaries / Spell Bee in Georgia. I first dealt with Tina who answered several questions that I had on how the whole shipping deal worked with the bee's. She was most helpful even though I had told her that I was "shopping around" for the best package deal. Then, when I was actually ready to place my order, another lady (name unknown) took my order and took the time to explain every single detail of the process as well as reassuring me that if I needed anything after they arrive, that I could just give them a call! Without a doubt, I will be ordering three more packages from these folks this upcoming spring! Now, I know that the next experience may be a totally different situation but, until THEY mess up our customer/supplier relationship, I will continue to provide my support


----------

